# siggy??



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

I have a program called GIMP 2.2 so i can make siggy's.
If you need a new one, or just would like a picture made or anything else just reply here with all your details! 

i do have a few rules though!
i can only do 2 orders at a time. (yes its amazing that i have a life other than on here  lol)
please make sure you describe the best and clearly as you can what you would like on the picture. For exampe:
_id like a *'picture or siggy'* made for my* horse or dog or blah blah* put picture(s) on here for me to puton th picture!
with the text saying *place name/quote here.'* 
id like *..... colour(s)* on it. 
could you please add *extras*_
Also please be patient!
i sometimes am busy. the maximum time you wouldhave to wait would be about 4 days? minimum time 1 day. ;D

thanks and remember only *2* orders at a time! 

-Chessy
xxx[/i][/b]


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i wanted to know if you could take these 2 pictures and put the war sucks one on top of the lets party one so it says war sucks and under it it says lets party. thanks 


















can you get rid of everything in the lets party picture besides the box that lets party is in. sorry if its confusing


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

thats fine, easy 










..here ya go

hope its the size you wanted


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

ChestnutEventer said:


> thats fine, easy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

lol could u make one for me??
i do not know what u could do, but if u could, could u like make a couple pictures in one? like some of theme faded?? lol ur probably like "this girls crazy!! i dont know what shes talkin about!!" haha if u dont get what i mean, u could just do whatever:]]
umm haha my names Allie so if u could somehow put like Allie and Jiff on it or something
and whatever colors would look cool with what u made me
that would be sooo cool!!
thanks!
























lol sorry i went a lttle crazy on the pictures!! lol u can pick witch ones u want to use:]] thanks again!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Could I have a siggy for this site please?
Words: Live life to the fullest
Pics(just one):
































Colors: Whatever goes
Extras: Whatever really, if it's necessary! 

THANKS!


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

heya working on both now. ive been away for the last few days competing.  (i won junior horse and rider of the year, 2 years in a row now  )

allie (i put 3 pics in one i hope u dont mind  )









omgpink


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

THANKS! It's gorgeous!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

i love ittt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thanks a whole bunch!!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

lol now how do i get it on my signature?
lol


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

click on profile, scroll down to where you can see where the text boz is for the siggy, now upload it onto a image host website, and copy and then paste the forum code into the text box, and then go and submit it


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats for winning!!!

Could you make me one out of these two pics?

Kai









Com









Thanks


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Jiffers328: I uploaded it for you, all you have to do is copy and paste! 
But you need to put this in front of the code:








http://i34.tinypic.com/zy963s.jpg


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

pinto pony- il be doing your siggy now, and thank you about the winning!!  you have a really nice position riding! :lol: :wink:


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

[*IMG*]http://i35.tinypic.com/in5xf4.jpg[*/IMG*]
heres the code--without the stars.  

-chessy


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks, looks great


----------

